# Royal Docks, London



## andysk

I just chanced upon some great scans of the Royals in London in the ?1960's? on Flickr. I have asked the poster to put them on here when the galleries are up and running again, he has agreed, but in the mean time take a look at :

http://www.flickr.com/photos/steveumpire/4422821756/

Enjoy ....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Keltic Star

I was exhibiting at trade show's at the Excel Centre in 2008 and 2009. Despite the exhibition halls and the City Airport, it still seems like a ghost town or is it just my feeling, remembering back to the 50's and 60's.

Unfortunately that's progress and I guess our standard of living has improved because of it, but in my opinion, not our quality of life.


----------



## spongebob

Andysk, thanks for that. I have only once berthed in the Royal Albert Dock, East end, starboard side to and that photo certainly takes me right back to my 1957 visit of 4 weeks along side
No wonder we needed a guide to find the ship on a foggy night with all that shipping and warehousing around.
The airport looks good but a bit mean on length, I think that I will stick with Gatwick

Bob


----------



## GWB

Brings back old memories trying to find the dock after night on the town, always found that if you could get to West Ham Station taxi could fine Albert Dock then some nights you discovered you were berthed in KG5 long walk.


----------



## signalman

What a fantastic show! - thanks for putting us on to it Andysk. Signalman.


----------



## andysk

Pleasure guys, I like to share what I find on the web ...

Steve has some super pics of London and elsewhere that obviously don't fit here on SN, but are still very interesting in their own right and worth a look at ....


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Another of the Royal Docks. Esperance Bay in K.G.v dry dock being refitted post war


----------



## andysk

This really sums it up Hugh, things as they used to be, not just in London biut in all tha maritime towns and cities oround the UK.

A big ship, a big wall and lots of housing close by.

In the same vein, isn't there somewhere a pic of the Esso Northumbria (I think) towering over the houses at Swans ?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Here's another splendid scene in KGv; of particular interest to me as I did seven voyages in the the Glen boat.
The Port liner is the Port Townsville and the City boat is the City of Port Elizabeth


----------



## Ian6

Many thanks Andy,
A spendid link at any time but particularly welcome whilst the Gallery is being Spring-cleaned.
I've seen the Royal Docks recently and they are certainly cleaner and tidier than in the 50's/60's but Oh, so dead now.
Ian


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

KGv and Royal Albert Docks: The two funnelled ship in the KGv Dry Dock is the Dominion Monarch


----------



## andysk

Hugh, that's a(nother) cracker, where do you find them ?

Keep 'em coming ...

Cheers

Andy


----------



## andysk

Ian6 said:


> Oh, so dead now


Absolutely, but at least there is still some water there, it's not all being used for those wildly expensive 'yuppiepartements' like so many other dockland sites.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Another one! Dominion Monarch in KGv Dry Dock. Note the double decker bus as also in #7 (Esperance Bay photo) Name of the street was Saville St.


----------



## 8575

spongebob said:


> Andysk, thanks for that. I have only once berthed in the Royal Albert Dock, East end, starboard side to and that photo certainly takes me right back to my 1957 visit of 4 weeks along side
> No wonder we needed a guide to find the ship on a foggy night with all that shipping and warehousing around.
> The airport looks good but a bit mean on length, I think that I will stick with Gatwick
> 
> Bob


11 Shed Albert Dock (last berth on east end and always stb'd side-to) was the dedicated Ben Line outward loading berth for a lot of years in the 1960s. It used to be C Shed Victoria before that. Some "interesting" pubs in that part of the world!


----------



## dick palmer

GWB said:


> Brings back old memories trying to find the dock after night on the town, always found that if you could get to West Ham Station taxi could fine Albert Dock then some nights you discovered you were berthed in KG5 long walk.


Always took the buses from the West End and eventually finished up near the KG5 picket gate. The policeman who opened it at 0600 would always give me a kick to wake me up ! I guess he did this for everyone who was sleeping on the pavement ! Good days ! I spent a long time doing this during the seaman's strike, as I was an apprentice standing by on the Gothic


----------

